# new here - hello!



## Amandalina (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I've only just joined FF and have been told I'd be referred to IVF Wales by my consultant at Royal Gwent (Newport).

She told me to ring and see if my referral had gone thru, but I've tried calling at least 20 times and nobody ever picks up the phone. Is this normal??

Also, she says there's an 18 month waiting list at least - is that about right? I'm worried because I'll be 38.5 years old by then, and will they refuse to treat me?

Thanks all!

amanda


----------



## daisydot (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi Amanda, I am currently waiting for treatment at the clinic and may be able to answer some of your questions. Usually after being referred there is around a 6 month wait to get an appointment for an initial consultation. During this appt they review the results of any test you may have already had and they may arrange for more tests to be carried out etc. 

After this they will decide which treatment you need e.g. Ivf. You will then be put on the waiting list which is around 18 months. In theory your time on the list should be backdated to when you were originally referred although unfortunately in practice this isn't always the case. 

With regards to your age I'm not sure what the upper age limit is as I'm in the opposite situation of being to young for treatment which means I had a 2 year wait before I could even go on the list. 

My advice to you would be to keep chasing them up regarding your referral and again to confirm anything that you have been told at your appointment. It seems that this is the only way to get anywhere, but as you say when you can't get hold of them on the phone then it's not much help. 

My experience of the clinic is they are seriously over stretched and you need to be patient and keep an open mind r.e. Waiting times as these things can change. 

Sorry for the huge post and I dont mean to be negative, I feel that it's better to be prepared for whats to come. 

Also the girls who have had treatment have been treated very well, so I think it's only the admin and waiting times they are struggling with.

Anyway the girls here are all really helpful so I'm sure you will have some more experiences soon xx


----------



## Tuckeiller (Mar 26, 2011)

Amanda, the current wait is around 18 months which is just pants. I was in the same position as you and they told me that while the upper age limit is 39 (you have to receive treatment before you are 40), if you are on the list and they don't get to you in time they will still treat you as that is their fault. Small consulation when the biological clock is ticking.

Best time to ring is first thing in the morning, bang on 8.30. They tend not to answer the phones in the afternoon.  Not sure why.  Keep chasing as referals can get misplaced and the squeaking gate does get seen to!  Good luck x


----------



## Tuckeiller (Mar 26, 2011)

Amanda, sorry to be the bearer of bad news but i am at IVF wales now. It is all change here again! Many staff have left and they are down to 2 doctors and nurses working back to back.

I asked about the wait times and they have confirmed it it a min of 18 months, which they are currently breaching.

Sorry x


----------



## Amandalina (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow! Thanks for the update. That's a little discouraging.

What kinds of stuff have other people done in the meantime during the long wait to be seen? Acupuncture? Herbs? Voodoo magic

amanda


----------

